# Wireless Computer Signal Booster



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I know, it is supposed to be camping. Computers should be left at home, but I'm a geek! I can't help myself.







Does anyone know of a device that will receive weak wireless signals and boost them so you can pick them up in your camper? The last campground we were at had a very weak wireless system and we could not get connected unless we walked to their office area.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Joe/GA said:


> OK, I know, it is supposed to be camping. Computers should be left at home, but I'm a geek! I can't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you want something like these:

Thingy One

Thingy Two


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

A friend of mine swears by the Cantnna he made out of a pork and beans can. He uses it to "steal" WiFi from his neighbors. No idea how well it works, but he claims it does. Here is a link to some directions on how to build one.

If you want to just buy one, you can find it  Here.

I am going to look into this myself this Spring.

DAN


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We just got one actually from JEFA: http://www.jefatech.com/

Dave mounted it to the front of the trailer last week so it now has a permanent, but moveable, home. He attached a plastic pipe with a gate bracket to the front. The actual booster is attached to a painter's pole (telescopic for easy storage) and sits in the plastic pipe.

We're on the road for a year so move each week and this needed to be useful and portable. It works really well, we, of course, did a comparison! At this cg, we see people walking up the road with their laptops for a better signal but no problems here.

Ali


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> OK, I know, it is supposed to be camping. Computers should be left at home, but I'm a geek! I can't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a wifi antenna I bought online and it works great for areas that have a weak signal. If you have no signal it doesnt do anything of course. But I will say it does a great job picking up the wifi signal


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I use a Hawking Technology, HiGain, 15 dBi, 2.4 GHz, Corner Antenna. It is directional and provides 15dBi gain. I bought the antenna two years ago and if memory serves it was not very expensive, but you could check online. It works on 2.4 GHz 802.11 b/g Device with a connection for a Removable External Antenna. I bought a low loss extension cable that was correct for the unit. This allowed me to run the cable out of the outdoor stove opening and provide enough cable so the antenna would reach above the trailer just in front of the awning, with room to direct it at the transmitting antenna. I attached a 3/4 inch PVC connector to the corner mount that would accept a extendable paint handle that I attach to the awning with bungee cords. The entire device can be disassembled for travel and is only connected when I need it. I have used the unit for two years and never found myself unable to connect.

If you need I can take a couple of pictures and provide them via email.

Regards

tim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

TwoElkhounds said:


> A friend of mine swears by the Cantnna he made out of a pork and beans can.
> DAN


Oh yeah, the homemade cantenna. I forgot about that one. You can google that and get all kinds of ideas if you want to make your own. You can get VERY long range with these things. You do have to keep in mind that they're directional, so you'd have to get it "aimed" when you arrive at the campground - kind of like aiming your satellite dish.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

You might want to consider talking with your cellilar company about a 3G card. If you are really into computers you have broader access and not limited to wireless.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

You folks are great! Thanks for all of the replys. Now I just need to sort through them and figure out which way to go!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

if you wanna really do it geeky, find one of the routers that support this: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index

a old used linksys works great. put some big ole antenna's on it if you want and repeat whats in the air. i do it so my iphones, ps3, roku and laptops don't have to join another wireless network every place they go. now thats geeky. most old linksys' routers sell for $20 bucks and the firmwares free.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are some really neat idea...thanks


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

you might also try a usb wifi dongle with an usb cable extension to move the antenna around. Try www.newegg.com they are great...i'm a nerd.

I haven't had much luck with homemade antenna cannons.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I should have tried something different and geeky, but I copped out the easy way. I bought one of the devices like BritsOnTour bought. Sometimes it's just easier to throw money at a problem! LOL! I did try one thing that is a bit geeky. At the end of this month, I'll have a house full of people here for a family reunion. We are thinking of staying in the camper so my son, his wife and their 7 month old son can use our bedroom. However, we want internet while we are out there. My wireless wasn't transmitting a strong enough signal, so I dug out an older wireless router and fed it from my current router via a cat 5 cable that I ran to the other end of my house closest to the camper. I can now get a strong enough signal in my camper!


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> I should have tried something different and geeky, but I copped out the easy way. I bought one of the devices like BritsOnTour bought. Sometimes it's just easier to throw money at a problem! LOL! I did try one thing that is a bit geeky. At the end of this month, I'll have a house full of people here for a family reunion. We are thinking of staying in the camper so my son, his wife and their 7 month old son can use our bedroom. However, we want internet while we are out there. My wireless wasn't transmitting a strong enough signal, so I dug out an older wireless router and fed it from my current router via a cat 5 cable that I ran to the other end of my house closest to the camper. I can now get a strong enough signal in my camper!


Dude..your a NERD!!! Welcome!! Glad to know there are more out there!!

My family really cannot exist without WiFi access so I am with you there. Even my wife and I swap links while she is in the living room and me in my office. My netbook even has 3G access when we go to Europe and travel the States on holiday. Love the internet! Don't leave home without it.

Try the usb with the cable. Works for me when the internal antenna isn't strong enough.


----------

